# Sell OpenTShirt Site?



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have an OpenTshirts site for my business that I'm not using and for the most part has been setup (Needs some work in the pricing area). 

I have hosting and everything with OpenTShirts Hosting...is it possible to sell it?

I'd like to keep my domain name; but was wondering if it was possible to sell the rest; the main OpenTshirts service...I'm never going to use it.

I paid $349 for it...and it was suppose to have additional clipart and design idea but I never got them.

If you looking for a site that your 100% on your own to maintain, design and build it's a great platform, just lacking in the support and communications area.

-Rob


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

RobP614 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an OpenTshirts site for my business that I'm not using and for the most part has been setup (Needs some work in the pricing area).
> 
> ...


You cant sell the software as its Open Source. You paid for the installation plus add ons. You should contact them at [email protected] but the site is with the domain name.

Hope this helps.

Have you tried on the forums at opentthmrts Forums - Index

Regards Andy T


----------

